

Dying vet’s ‘fuck you’ letter (2013) - mycodebreaks
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/dying_vets_fuck_you_letter_to_george_bush_dick_cheney_needs_to_be_read

======
m0skit0
I agree with most of this letter, but with all due respect, I don't think his
geopolitical consequences analysis is correct. The war didn't leave Iran as
the dominant player, even if the new Iraq is its ally. Iraq is so weak it is
more of a burden to its allies than an asset. In fact the war, as intended,
bolstered US allies in the region: Israel, a war criminal apartheid country,
and Saudi Arabia, one of the most extremist and radical Muslim countries.
These two wrecked havoc at their pleasure after the war and the largely
unsuccessful "Arab Springs" (some legitimate, some fabricated by the mentioned
2 new dominant players). The current status of the region is absolutely
frightening, mainly due to Saudi Arabia's ISIS, which is why removing
sanctions on Iran is so crucial to bring some balance again to the region, but
probably it is too late.

------
dynomight
I can't stop thinking as I read this how the same christian-right
conservatives that put bush in power are also blocking stem cell research that
could stand a chance of actually helping this poor guy. I believe I remember
bush approving the use of funds for stem cell research. I'd look it up but I'm
too disgusted right now.

